# Sad



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

This dye thing is terrible glad it will never catch on in the U.S. because I am pretty sure it is ACF which is banned here but do ADFs live 25 years too? http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=4333


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

How awful! :redmad: I hate reading stupid stories like this.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I hate dying that is why I like glo fish is makes dying less important I would rather keep albino cories that act normally than colorful and not normal at first I thought they were GM ACF.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I wish they were GMs.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

GMs are way more humane.


----------

